# livecd kernel config

## shoober420

I'm trying to debug my Netgear 1200ac wifi USB. the device works and is recognized when using the Gentoo live USB image. when I boot into my system, it's not recognized. how can I generate the config used for the Gentoo livecd image?

----------

## CaptainBlood

Install media shows

```
/run/media/user/Gentoo amd64 20210808T170546Z/boot
```

contains

```
gentoo-config
```

which might work as a .config file for your kernel.

This might be good, but not enough.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Zucca

You could try out emerging gentoo-kernel. Then you'll have the config in /usr/src/<kernel>/.config or at /proc/config.gz (you can use plain less to view it).

But first: Do you have firmware for it? I suspect it needs some sort of firmware. Try:

```
dmesg | fgrep -i firmware
```

... to see if there's any messages of missing firmware.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Doesn't your platform has a standard ethernet plug?

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

AC 1200 wiki

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.[/code]

----------

## shoober420

I ran 

```
dmesg | fgrep -i firmware
```

 and it returns:

```

[    0.274693] Spectre V2 : Enabling Restricted Speculation for firmware calls

[    7.893573] Loading firmware: regulatory.db

[    7.921694] Loading firmware: regulatory.db.p7s

[    8.385580] Loading firmware: mt7662_rom_patch.bin

[    8.553058] Loading firmware: mt7662.bin

[    8.553811] mt76x2u 1-6:1.0: Firmware Version: 0.0.00

```

So no errors there. I downloaded gentoo-sources and ran "make menuconfig",  to generate the default Gentoo config, while also enabling all the options from the wiki (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AC1200_Wireless_Adapters#Realtek_RTL8812AU), and my device still isn't recognized.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Once rebooted incrimated kernel, do you have

```
/lib64/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8812au/8812au.ko
```

If you do

```
modprobe 8812au
```

or alike could be worth trying.

What does it return?

Should it work

```
/etc/conf.d/modules
```

could be updated accordingly.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

~ 2 years old wiki snipet

```
The RTL8812AU driver will not install correctly if the USB adapter is plugged-in before the driver is installed.
```

How to you get your device working from livecd?

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## shoober420

i use the "net-setup" program. I came across  https://gpo.zugaina.org/net-wireless/rtl8812au and tried to compile it, but I get an error.

----------

## DaggyStyle

can you please post the following outputs?

uname -a from the livecd

uname -a from native os

lsmod from the livecd

lsmod from native os

lsusb

lsusb -t from the livecd

lsusb -t from native os

thanks

----------

## shoober420

I was able to get the driver module installed (https://gpo.zugaina.org/net-wireless/rtl8812au) and loaded using 

```
modprobe 88XXau
```

, but "ip link" still doesn't recognize the card, only lsusb sees it.

----------

## shoober420

livecd:

```

Linux livecd 5.10.61-gentoo-x86_64 #1 SMP Sun Sep 12 17:38:01 UTC 2021 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700 CPU @ 3.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ctr                    16384  2

ccm                    20480  6

8021q                  28672  0

ipv6                  376832  18

ac                     16384  0

battery                20480  0

mt76x2u                20480  0

mt76x2_common          20480  1 mt76x2u

mt76x02_usb            16384  1 mt76x2u

mt76_usb               28672  2 mt76x02_usb,mt76x2u

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     49152  1

mt76x02_lib            57344  3 mt76x02_usb,mt76x2u,mt76x2_common

mt76                   49152  5 mt76_usb,mt76x02_lib,mt76x02_usb,mt76x2u,mt76x2_common

dell_wmi               16384  0

snd_hda_intel          28672  0

wmi_bmof               16384  0

snd_intel_dspcfg       16384  1 snd_hda_intel

dell_smbios            16384  1 dell_wmi

snd_usb_audio         221184  0

ee1004                 16384  0

mac80211              737280  5 mt76,mt76_usb,mt76x02_lib,mt76x02_usb,mt76x2u

snd_hda_codec          94208  2 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel

sparse_keymap          16384  1 dell_wmi

dell_wmi_descriptor    16384  2 dell_wmi,dell_smbios

intel_wmi_thunderbolt    16384  0

dell_smm_hwmon         16384  0

snd_hda_core           65536  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

hwmon                  24576  1 dell_smm_hwmon

dcdbas                 16384  1 dell_smbios

snd_usbmidi_lib        28672  1 snd_usb_audio

i2c_i801               24576  0

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            28672  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

i2c_smbus              16384  1 i2c_i801

snd_seq_device         16384  1 snd_rawmidi

crct10dif_pclmul       16384  1

cfg80211              667648  4 mt76,mt76x02_lib,mac80211,mt76x02_usb

i2c_core               61440  3 ee1004,i2c_smbus,i2c_i801

snd_pcm                86016  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

snd_timer              32768  1 snd_pcm

snd                    69632  10 snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_hda_codec,snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi

rfkill                 24576  2 cfg80211

libarc4                16384  1 mac80211

soundcore              16384  1 snd

fan                    16384  0

wmi                    24576  5 intel_wmi_thunderbolt,dell_wmi,wmi_bmof,dell_smbios,dell_wmi_descriptor

thermal                20480  0

video                  45056  1 dell_wmi

backlight              16384  1 video

button                 16384  0

acpi_pad               16384  0

efivarfs               16384  1

xfs                  1265664  0

usb_storage            61440  1

crc32c_intel           24576  0

aesni_intel           364544  4

crypto_simd            16384  1 aesni_intel

cryptd                 16384  1 crypto_simd

glue_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel

nvme                   32768  0

ahci                   40960  0

e1000e                180224  0

libahci                28672  1 ahci

ptp                    20480  1 e1000e

xhci_pci               16384  0

pps_core               16384  1 ptp

nvme_core              77824  1 nvme

libata                200704  2 libahci,ahci

xhci_hcd              200704  1 xhci_pci

```

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b4:0101 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. Keyboard/Hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9053 NetGear, Inc. A6210

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 152a:8750 Thesycon Systemsoftware &amp; Consulting GmbH D50s

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0718:7722 Imation Corp. USB Flash Drive

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04a5:8001 Acer Peripherals Inc. (now BenQ Corp.) BenQ ZOWIE Gaming Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

```

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/10p, 5000M

    |__ Port 6: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Mass Storage, Driver=usb-storage, 5000M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/16p, 480M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 1, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

    |__ Port 5: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M

    |__ Port 6: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=mt76x2u, 480M

    |__ Port 8: Dev 5, If 1, Class=Audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 480M

    |__ Port 8: Dev 5, If 2, Class=Application Specific Interface, Driver=, 480M

    |__ Port 8: Dev 5, If 0, Class=Audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 480M

```

----------

## shoober420

native os:

```

Linux gentoo 5.14.0-pf3+ #10 SMP Fri Sep 17 04:16:58 EDT 2021 x86_64 GNU/Linux

```

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nft_counter            16384  11

nft_ct                 20480  2

nf_conntrack          106496  1 nft_ct

nf_defrag_ipv4         16384  1 nf_conntrack

nf_tables             262144  67 nft_ct,nft_counter

nfnetlink              20480  1 nf_tables

vfat                   24576  1

fat                    81920  1 vfat

binfmt_misc            16384  1

intel_rapl_msr         16384  0

ee1004                 16384  0

amdgpu               6565888  15

intel_rapl_common      24576  1 intel_rapl_msr

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

intel_powerclamp       16384  0

crct10dif_pclmul       16384  1

ghash_clmulni_intel    16384  0

drm_ttm_helper         16384  1 amdgpu

rapl                   16384  0

ttm                    69632  2 amdgpu,drm_ttm_helper

gpu_sched              28672  1 amdgpu

intel_cstate           16384  0

i2c_algo_bit           16384  1 amdgpu

drm_kms_helper        258048  1 amdgpu

intel_uncore          167936  0

snd_usb_audio         294912  0

cfbfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

syscopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

cfbimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

fb_sys_fops            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_usb_audio

cfbcopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

snd_usbmidi_lib        36864  1 snd_usb_audio

drm                   479232  13 gpu_sched,drm_kms_helper,amdgpu,drm_ttm_helper,ttm

snd_rawmidi            32768  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_pcm               114688  1 snd_usb_audio

drm_panel_orientation_quirks    20480  1 drm

snd_timer              36864  1 snd_pcm

i2c_i801               28672  0

snd                    69632  6 snd_hwdep,snd_usb_audio,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi

soundcore              16384  1 snd

i2c_smbus              16384  1 i2c_i801

intel_pch_thermal      16384  0

video                  45056  0

xfs                  1032192  2

hid_generic            16384  0

usb_storage            65536  0

crc32_pclmul           16384  0

crc32c_intel           24576  0

nvme                   40960  3

e1000e                233472  0

nvme_core              98304  4 nvme

```

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b4:0101 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. Keyboard/Hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9053 NetGear, Inc. A6210

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 152a:8750 Thesycon Systemsoftware &amp; Consulting GmbH D50s

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0718:7722 Imation Corp. USB Flash Drive

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04a5:8001 Acer Peripherals Inc. (now BenQ Corp.) BenQ ZOWIE Gaming Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

```

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/10p, 5000M

    |__ Port 6: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Mass Storage, Driver=usb-storage, 5000M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/16p, 480M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 1, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

    |__ Port 5: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M

    |__ Port 6: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 480M

    |__ Port 8: Dev 5, If 1, Class=Audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 480M

    |__ Port 8: Dev 5, If 2, Class=Application Specific Interface, Driver=, 480M

    |__ Port 8: Dev 5, If 0, Class=Audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 480M

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

CONFIG_MT76x2U is enabled?

edit:

to be more precise, from the livecd's lsmod:

```

mt76x2u                20480  0

mt76x2_common          20480  1 mt76x2u

mt76x02_usb            16384  1 mt76x2u

mt76_usb               28672  2 mt76x02_usb,mt76x2u

mt76x02_lib            57344  3 mt76x02_usb,mt76x2u,mt76x2_common

mt76                   49152  5 mt76_usb,mt76x02_lib,mt76x02_usb,mt76x2u,mt76x2_common 

```

this doesn't exists in the native os.

so enable the config above and you should have the network card up and running.

----------

## shoober420

awesome, now my wifi USB is recognized by "ip link". I installed "livecd-tools" to use "net-setup" because I can't get wpa_cli or iwctl to start so I can configure my settings. I use runit so I can't use openrc to enable those daemons.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Loading module may be doable via openrc: Link from https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/OpenRC

Gentoo has a steep leaning curve.

Choosing side road(s) makes it even steeper.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Leonardo.b

 *shoober420 wrote:*   

> awesome, now my wifi USB is recognized by "ip link". I installed "livecd-tools" to use "net-setup" because I can't get wpa_cli or iwctl to start so I can configure my settings. I use runit so I can't use openrc to enable those daemons.

 

Which issue do you have with wpa_supplicant? It should work ok with runit.

I used to forget the the "-i" option to wpa_cli. That made me waste quite some time.

----------

